# Looking for a Mentor in NY



## Arby186 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

I am new here and would love to learn more about the Havanese breed. I've seen too many sad stories about bad breeders and would like to help make a small change! My biggest motivation came after a horrifying experience working at a pet shop. I was lied to and made to believe that the puppies were from reputable breeders. I got my dog from that store and found out a year later that she came from one of the worst puppy mills in Missouri. I quit that day but not before I did some research on the puppies in store. 1 out of 15 was from a puppy mill. That was TOO much for me. I decided that day that I will never be a tool in helping puppy mills stay in business.

I am looking for a mentor who has experience with the Havanese breed. I want to learn as much as I can. Body structure, health, genetics and breeding show dogs. I want to do it correctly. I want to help enhance the breed. I don't intend to start on my own for at least 7-10 years and believe that this is the perfect time for me to learn. 

I live in NYC and would love to hear back from experienced show breeders who can use an extra hand from time to time. I am intelligent and eager to learn. I am a pre-vet major as well so I do have knowledge about dogs both medically and behaviorally.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Arby186 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am new here and would love to learn more about the Havanese breed. I've seen too many sad stories about bad breeders and would like to help make a small change! My biggest motivation came after a horrifying experience working at a pet shop. I was lied to and made to believe that the puppies were from reputable breeders. I got my dog from that store and found out a year later that she came from one of the worst puppy mills in Missouri. I quit that day but not before I did some research on the puppies in store. 1 out of 15 was from a puppy mill. That was TOO much for me. I decided that day that I will never be a tool in helping puppy mills stay in business.
> 
> ...


I'd be really surprised if only 1 in 15 pet store dogs came from a mill. Reputable breeders NEVER sell puppies to pet stores.

I think the best way for you to start to learn is to participate here on the forum, and read LOTS of back posts in the breeding, puppy and health sections.

Hopefully, a breeder in your area will contact you, but I don't know of any NY area breeders who post here with any frequency. And it seems to me that when people have posted here looking for puppies in the NYC area, there have been warnings about the breeders who are close. People have had to go farther afield to find reputable breeders. I do know there are good breeders in CT, RI, MA and NJ.

I also strongly urge you to go to some shows and get to know the Havanese people there. Watch the classes and ask questions. Some face-to-face time, and getting to know you personally by seeing you around is probably a better way to find a mentor than just asking for someone to step up out of the blue on a forum.

In any case, welcome to the forum, and please feel free to participate! Is the dog you have now a Havanese or another breed? If it's another breed, how did you get interested in Havs? Oh, and one forum "rule" is that you "have" to post pictures!


----------



## Arby186 (Jun 10, 2013)

krandall said:


> I'd be really surprised if only 1 in 15 pet store dogs came from a mill. Reputable breeders NEVER sell puppies to pet stores.
> 
> I think the best way for you to start to learn is to participate here on the forum, and read LOTS of back posts in the breeding, puppy and health sections.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. I wouldn't be surprised if there were more puppies in that shop from a puppy mill. At the time that I checked there was only 1 but the owner is always getting in new puppies and many are probably from these breeding facilities. It's really saddening.

My dog is not a Havanese. She is a Cavalier Spaniel/Shih Tzu mix. I am currently looking into adding a new Havanese addition into my family. I became interested in the breed after doing some research on breeds that are good with families, eager to please and have minimal shedding due to family allergies. After playing with a few Havanese dogs, I just knew that they would fit right in. I love their friendly characteristics, intelligence and sometimes clownish antics. They have so much personality; it was hard not to fall in love with them.

I look forward to participating in this forum. I have a lot to learn and this seems like the best place. I would be open to traveling to NJ if a breeder is open to mentoring me. I believe I would be of great assistance to anyone looking for a young and eager person to help them.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I started out a few years ago in a similar position as you. It's true what Karen said, there are no reputable breeders in the immediate NYC area that I am aware of. I live within 10 miles of GWB but am no experienced breeder. I used to groom full time and I wanted a small, intelligent family toy grooming breed to get into show grooming. Since getting my Hanna over 2 years ago, I have learned so much in the year before a got her and since. There is no manual for doing it the right way, you kind of have to do your homework and learn as you go. I started showing her in conformation but she just doesn't like it, is not comfortable around 1000+ other dogs and I don't want to stress her. If all goes well I will be breeding her next year and possibly adding a boy into the mix. It's very exciting to learn about showing/breeding and I've had to almost be a detective to piece together a better picture of her pedigree. Just ask questions, be open to critique, reach out to people , and keep an open mind. There are many roadblocks along the way, but just keep in mind to use the people that want to help you and move on from those that don't. It will be a rewarding experience.


----------



## Arby186 (Jun 10, 2013)

atsilvers27 said:


> I started out a few years ago in a similar position as you. It's true what Karen said, there are no reputable breeders in the immediate NYC area that I am aware of. I live within 10 miles of GWB but am no experienced breeder. I used to groom full time and I wanted a small, intelligent family toy grooming breed to get into show grooming. Since getting my Hanna over 2 years ago, I have learned so much in the year before a got her and since. There is no manual for doing it the right way, you kind of have to do your homework and learn as you go. I started showing her in conformation but she just doesn't like it, is not comfortable around 1000+ other dogs and I don't want to stress her. If all goes well I will be breeding her next year and possibly adding a boy into the mix. It's very exciting to learn about showing/breeding and I've had to almost be a detective to piece together a better picture of her pedigree. Just ask questions, be open to critique, reach out to people , and keep an open mind. There are many roadblocks along the way, but just keep in mind to use the people that want to help you and move on from those that don't. It will be a rewarding experience.


Were you able to find anyone to mentor you? Do you go to shows often? I would love to attend my first show wit someone.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Arby186 said:


> Were you able to find anyone to mentor you? Do you go to shows often? I would love to attend my first show wit someone.


At the moment I am not going to shows. I would have to say anyone that has helped me in any way has been my mentor. A lot of people have contributed to teaching me, bo. inside and outside the forum, and there is still so much to learn. There is plenty of information here on the forum for you to choose a good breeder, and it also acts as a sounding board. Pick a good breeder that is willing to work with you and go from there.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep an open mind about Anything anyone tells you, and accept nothing told by anyone as gospel. There are some Very opinionated people in dogs, and the opinions almost all vary from one person to the next.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you mind if I ask which pet store in NYC? Was it the one near Bloomingdales?


----------



## Arby186 (Jun 10, 2013)

FancyNancy said:


> Do you mind if I ask which pet store in NYC? Was it the one near Bloomingdales?


No, It was in Queens 

Is the one you referring to on Lexington and 62nd? There is a puppy store there called America's Kennel Club or something to that effect. They sell their dogs for thousands of dollars and most of them come from puppy mills. It makes me so mad to think about it.

BTW, side question- Is there a way to change the title of my post so that all breeders from the surrounding areas will look at it as well?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

yes, thats the one. I go in there occasionally and harass the owner. I despise them. Let's go burn it down!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Have you signed the no pet store puppies pledge at the aspca website? You state you will never patronize any store that sells puppies. I think they ask your name and town, then the info is given to the pet stores in your area. I wish the AKC would get on board with this. Shame on them! http://blog.aspca.org/content/100000-take-action-against-puppy-mills-join-them


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Rita! Great idea!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You need to get involved in a Havanese club in your area. Go to shows and meet breeders in your area. I don't know of many reputable breeders who will just sell you full papered Havanese. most like to keep their lines secured and controlled. You would meet people and gain their trust as to purchasing a Good show dog. The Havanese then would be co owned by the breeder. The contract would more than likely require you to follow their rules as to breeding the dog.Most good reputable breeders would require you to have a championship and full testing done on your dog. If you find someone who just sells you full papers without conditions you will more than likely never win in the show ring. There's no money to be made if you are doing it for the better of the breed and it takes years to get into a position to even think of breeding. You can spend thousands of dollars and end up with a risk delivery or just have one puppy . Breeding Havanese Is more of a money pit hobby for those who love the breed and have a lot of time to dedicate towards doing it right.
Sounds like you are doing your homework and if you're serious our wonderful breed does need more good breeders. We are seeing and hearing more and more unhealthy Havanese here on our forum and its really sad.


----------



## Arby186 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in response. I was bedridden for 3 days with a stomach bug.

Now back to reality! 

Thank you Suzi for your advice. I am motivated to do this the correct way and am very aware that there is no money in this "hobby". I have already spoken to my vet about all possible costs of breeding under full vet supervision including all pre-breeding genetic tests and the possibility of a small litter or C-Section. 

The Havanese breed is such a healthy and durable breed with the cutest faces as a bonus. I will definitely be on the lookout for shows in my area. I would never want to purchase a dog with no questions asked. I want a high quality show dog from a great breeder. It seems that’s hard to find in my area. I began to look outside NY and into neighboring states. 

I am in no rush to find a dog and start on my own. Right now, I'm focused on finding someone that is willing to let me work with them and their babies and show me the ropes on training, grooming, body structure, desirable features, genetics....the list can go on.


----------

